# She's arrived!



## khitman (Dec 24, 2013)

well ladies and gentlemen, i present to you my new border collie pup:









sorry for the bad quality, we don't have a camera so all pictures will be taken with my phone.

it took the little lady about 5 minutes of sniffing about before she was settled and ready to play! right now she's curled up on her bed asleep - thankfully! she insists on trying to get onto my bed constantly, we'll need to work on that haha.










of course, she did get her way, only this one time (is what i keep telling myself).

i'm not settled on a name for her yet. so far considering Luna, Loco or Cania; any ideas, pals? i'll welcome them with open arms 

well, i'm off to try and down some lunch before puppy awakes and demands more playtime!


----------



## Zhari (Dec 27, 2013)

What a gorgeous little Dog, congrats, may the two of you spend many happy years together.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

She's a stunner, love the markings :thumbup:


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

She's beautiful :001_wub:

Names? She looks like a Lexi to me


----------



## khitman (Dec 24, 2013)

thank you everyone! 
Lexi is a good one! i'll give it another day or so.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful!. More photos please!. 

Out of your names I like Luna best.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

ooooo she is gorgeous

I miss the puppy stage despite the hard work involved. 

As for names, I don't know, I'm rubbish at naming, but I am sure you will find something that suits her 

I hope she does well and you have lots of fun together


----------



## khitman (Dec 24, 2013)

i picked Luna in the end 

she's a little nightmare i swear!








and yet she looks so innocent


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Sorry, with that face she can't POSSIBLY be a nightmare. 

Soooooooooo gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## catherine1957 (Jan 4, 2014)

She is lovely! And it seems she has already stolen your heart!


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

Adorable :001_wub: Have fun


----------



## khitman (Dec 24, 2013)

thank you everyone!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

gorgeous. al the best with her xx


----------



## Arin (Mar 29, 2012)

Aw she's so cute! :001_tt1:


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

Such gorgeous eyes f:blush:


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

i willl take her off your hands in she gets too much for you.
michelle x


----------

